# the joys of fleabay



## Lindy (2 Nov 2013)

just won this


----------



## sa80mark (2 Nov 2013)

Your going to need a biggggggg tank for that rock work


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Nov 2013)

What on earth is that for?


----------



## stu_ (2 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> What on earth is that for?


 
Bouldering for 3 year old's ?


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Nov 2013)

Is it a sex toy?


----------



## Lindy (2 Nov 2013)

Climbing wall for my daughter's 3rd birthday so pretty close stu_. Ian, if only my life was so interesting and I didn't have a knackered back or a little girl who could interrupt proceedings! These cost500+ New and I got it for 150 so bit chuffed. Also bought a hybrid bike from the same folk. Haven't had a bike in 20 years.


----------



## Lindy (2 Nov 2013)

It's a step2 skyward summit climbing wall and bigger than it looks in the photo. Gonna be fun getting it in the car...


----------



## kirk (3 Nov 2013)

If you haven't had a bike in 20 yrs your gonna love today's roads on a hybrid with a sore back climbing wall is cool as mind wish I'd seen one of those when ours were littler.


----------



## Lindy (4 Nov 2013)

Ha, I can find a reason not to do any of the things I used to do but if I don't do something I'm going to go mental! The bike has front suspension as I didn't like the hard shocks going up my wrists when cycling in france in the summer. I'm hoping if I start gently and build up my back won't be too bad. Husband is an osteopath so he has to fix whatever I damage Its still less punishing, cheaper and safer than horses.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Nov 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> Ha, I can find a reason not to do any of the things I used to do but if I don't do something I'm going to go mental! The bike has front suspension as I didn't like the hard shocks going up my wrists when cycling in france in the summer. I'm hoping if I start gently and build up my back won't be too bad. Husband is an osteopath so he has to fix whatever I damage Its still less punishing, cheaper and safer than horses.




Ahh.. Give it a couple of weeks and you'll be doing this:


----------



## Lindy (4 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Ahh.. Give it a couple of weeks and you'll be doing this:


 
I watched that a few times, its so incredibly cool! Just when you think it can't get anymore crazy, it just gives it more. It would have taken me a few days to get down that hill and alot would have been on foot!


----------



## Lindy (4 Nov 2013)

I once took a wrong turn when skiing and found myself on a black run. Took me ages to climb down


----------



## Lindy (28 Feb 2014)

Finally got this thing put together.  




Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (28 Feb 2014)

Aw, I pictured you being a little bit bigger than that lindy.you go carefull up there.  it looks a good bit of kit, nice to for the kids to get back into the garden. Got our first load of washing on the line the other day. come on summer.


----------



## Lindy (28 Feb 2014)

It is solid. I had to climb up the top and jump up and down to force the top panels in place but I wasn't heavy enough so had to get the husband out!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

